# Buying Ejido Land



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Up to the last 15-20 years, the ejido could not sell their land but that has changed. I'm a little concerned about all the negative comments because at least our local ejido is very straightforward and honest. In fact, they have a terrible squatter problem that makes life very difficult for them and more than once they have had to tell someone that has put down a sizeable deposit with a squatter only to find that in fact the land was owned by the ejido and that the land is not for sale, especially at such a discounted price. In these cases, they are often portrayed as the bad guys. This isn't to say that there aren't unscrupulous people in ejidos as anywhere and our local group admits to a few members playing loose with the facts.
From my experience with the local ejido, reputable notarios that understand the process, the county registration office(Obras Publico) and in fact the state ejido representative, the critical issue is to follow the process explicitly and carefully. 1st, the ejido in the form of two officers must formally sign and document that the land in question is or was registered ejido land with a plat map. I say was because the ejido itself can't sell land to non-ejido members. What they can do is assign a specific plat to a member. That member must then apply for and register the escritura with the local Obras Publico. The land in question is now considered to be privately owned and can be sold using the notario, surveyer/appraiser, registration process that we all know and love in Mexico.
In no instance should anyone give any downpayment, ex-edido land or not, outside the notario's office where the seller produces the registered escritura and proves that they are the referenced owner. One should also not give further payment until said property has been surveyed against the plat and the new escritura is complete.
I'm certainly not a lawyer and with all land, there is some risk but I certainly know a number of very knowledgeable people that have followed this process successfully.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Up to the last 15-20 years, the ejido could not sell their land but that has changed. I'm a little concerned about all the negative comments because at least our local ejido is very straightforward and honest. In fact, they have a terrible squatter problem that makes life very difficult for them and more than once they have had to tell someone that has put down a sizeable deposit with a squatter only to find that in fact the land was owned by the ejido and that the land is not for sale, especially at such a discounted price. In these cases, they are often portrayed as the bad guys. This isn't to say that there aren't unscrupulous people in ejidos as anywhere and our local group admits to a few members playing loose with the facts.
> From my experience with the local ejido, reputable notarios that understand the process, the county registration office(Obras Publico) and in fact the state ejido representative, the critical issue is to follow the process explicitly and carefully. 1st, the ejido in the form of two officers must formally sign and document that the land in question is or was registered ejido land with a plat map. I say was because the ejido itself can't sell land to non-ejido members. What they can do is assign a specific plat to a member. That member must then apply for and register the escritura with the local Obras Publico. The land in question is now considered to be privately owned and can be sold using the notario, surveyer/appraiser, registration process that we all know and love in Mexico.
> In no instance should anyone give any downpayment, ex-edido land or not, outside the notario's office where the seller produces the registered escritura and proves that they are the referenced owner. One should also not give further payment until said property has been surveyed against the plat and the new escritura is complete.
> I'm certainly not a lawyer and with all land, there is some risk but I certainly know a number of very knowledgeable people that have followed this process successfully.


I have read and re-read Conklin´s statement and can only figure Conklin is making an affirmative statement that one can buy "ejido" land with inpugnity if one is diligent in making sure the land transfer process is not tainted but I will now state my position as one who has lived and owned property in Mexico for ten years. We bought and now feel comfortable in owning land wiith homes thereupon in both Ajijic, Jalisco and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas. Importantly, both properties were centered in long-established built-up urban areas with titles having changed hands on numerous occasions before title changed to our benefit. There is much "ejido" land and much "indian" land (an entirely different designation) near where we live in both Jalisco an Chiapas and I would suggest that no one reading this forum invest in either property designation. Just because the current ejido council or local political heirarchy appoved the title transfer doesn´t mean the next ploitical entities will agree even many years later. Avoid these business transactions like the plague.

That´s just my advice. You, after all, you are on your own. It´s your money to flush as you please.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't often agree with Hound Dog, but regarding ejido land purchases, he is right. Don't buy it!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not surprisingly I guess, I started this thread to flush out the bogey man mentality re:ejidos and ex:ejido land. In all my research, I can find no difference in land that has been formally transferred to a member and registered versus any other registered property and am certainly looking for logic. I have no knowledge of Indian land and as Hound Dog said, this is a different issue and for this discussion, a red herring.
If anyone has example of formally released and registered ex:ejido land somehow being legally revoked, I'd like to understand as this is really important as Pozos is completing process for Pueblo Majico and significant investment is coming in from Mexico City and much is associated with ex:ejido land.
Do remember that it is relatively recent change in the Federal law that allowed the transfer and sale of ejido land. This process has evolved with a lot of misrepresentation but I believe it is now well defined.
By the way, I would never recommend proceeding with impunity on anything in Mexico and that includes rentals as well as land purchases of any kind. I just don't think this should be dismissed out of hand without some demonstrable reason.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I looked at another property in another Ejido about 5 years ago and their papers dated from the mid '80's. The 'paper' said they had the right 'to use' the land as long as they built a house within 2 years and maintained the property. Back then they didn't issue titles, just this more or less rental agreement. You can now obtain title in that Ejido and/or pay extra to remove it from the Ejido

The owners of my lots only had a 'bill of sale' dated 1995 and never a title. Their paper was a simple purchase with no mention of conditions of 'use'. I was able to get the Ejido papers plus a title thru the municipio (county).

Those examples just show me that things have changed a lot over the years. Who knows what you'll find if you actually go shopping. Many property papers never get upgraded because it cost money and there's the yearly tax. I had to pay 5 years of taxes because the owners had no receipts (they didn't pay)

Just don't be stupid and most likely there'll be no problems


----------

